# Humminbird 565



## joesn68 (Aug 4, 2009)

I have a NIB Humminbird 565 fishfinder I would like to sale. I bought this online from Cabelas and when I received it I realized that it did not have the transducer. I reordered the correct one but never got around to sending it back. Cabelas is selling them for 179 and with the transducer. The trandsucer is 59. I will sell this one for 90 dollars. You will need to get the transducer but it is a great deal for a brand new, never used fishfinder. I have the installation instructions, operation manual, parts for install,etc. I will deliver from ogden to the Idaho border.


----------

